# Mid-Ohio saugeye trail?



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Anyone on here who belong to the M.O.S.T.? Haven’t seen anything from it in awhile and was wondering if it still exists. Was looking to join something like this not because I’m good at saugeye fishing but just to learn.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you go to the Tournament Discussion thread I believe they have a saugeye tournament trail listed on there.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

yea it still going on we start in april we are on facebook to


----------

